# Baby Betta Fish or what is it???



## Crownvail (Dec 10, 2011)

Hello everyone out there in Betta Land... I really need some help from someone... My situation is: I breeded my betta fishes and I have attached a picture of what I think may be a baby betta fish???? Is this what the baby bettas look like at about 4 - 5 weeks old?? Or please help, what is this??? Waiting replies... Thanks very much..

Crownvail


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

No...... I think that would be a snail or something of some sort.
http://www.waynesthisandthat.com/bettagrowth.html this shows you roughly what they should look like. How long ago did you breed them? if you hadn't seen black dots darting about, you probably didn't get fry.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Crownvail said:


> Hello everyone out there in Betta Land... I really need some help from someone... My situation is: I breeded my betta fishes and I have attached a picture of what I think may be a baby betta fish???? Is this what the baby bettas look like at about 4 - 5 weeks old?? Or please help, what is this??? Waiting replies... Thanks very much..
> 
> Crownvail
> View attachment 45887


Hello and welcome to the forum. I think you need to do some research before breeding your fish. We have several stickies at the top of the breeding section that will give you some good advice.You have to have a proper setup, the pair need to be conditioned and you'll need special foods for the fry because they cannot eat what adults eat.


----------



## Crownvail (Dec 10, 2011)

Hello, and thank you for reply. We breed them about 4-5 weeks ago, roughly. No we did not see any black dots darting out, until yesterday when I looked I then saw very little red things. Got my microscope out and this is what the red things were under the scope. Also there was other things, snails, ect.. Thanks again.

Crownvail


----------



## Crownvail (Dec 10, 2011)

Hello, and thank your for reply.. We will definitely take your advise and research it. Thanks again

Crownvail


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

No problem  breeding is a tough thing! I wish you luck =D


----------



## yayagirl1209 (Dec 3, 2011)

it looks like a water flea/daphnia


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

think that's what i had in my tank, little red specks. Figured they were fleas but i never got any responses in the habitat board.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

eew :lol: so what do these actually do then? and how did they get into the OP's tank??


----------



## yayagirl1209 (Dec 3, 2011)

If it is daphnia, it isn't really something to worry about. A lot of people actually feed daphnia to their bettas. Your betta may start gobbling them up If they get big enough. As to where they came from, they could've hitched a ride on a live plant. That's where I'm assuming mine came from. I was bad and didn't QT my live plants. If they really "bug" you (teehee), I've read more frequent water changes with stirring up the substrate with chopsticks or gravel siphon will help.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Geesh. I wish MY live plants came with an assorted foods like daphnia :lol:


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I think if you bred your Bettas 4-5 weeks ago, you wouldn't have any issue seeing Bettas in your tank right now. I don't think you got any surviving eggs, the male probably ate them.

This is what Betta fry look like at 4-5 weeks old: 4week old bettas


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

wow, those are some nice looking fry  I had a few who grew big, others remained super small. -.- I had to separate, then feed them accordingly :lol:

raising fry is hard work! breeding is hard work o.o


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I don't breed, but I'm positive 4 week old fry don't need to be seen under a microscope


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

nope  My 5 week old ones, were small, but looked like fish :lol: basically, at the 4 week point the baby bettas should look like mini versions with short fins


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

My bettas love daphnia! That is exactly wht I thought it was when I saw the pic.


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

no idea where mine came from, the plants and everything had been in the tank for a month, then i went away for 2 weeks and had an algae explosion+ 100's of pond snails and with all the plants i had in there, there was alot of surface cover. I removed the dying plants and a couple of days later they were pretty much all gone. So best i can figure is that they're pretty common, but the fish normally eat them before you notice.

It's possible they came from the frozen bloodworms or glassworms i feed my bettas maybe?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm not sure about that... I know they can come with live foods.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Plants will come with all kinds ofnasty stuff like worms, snails and other creepy crawly stuff. Beech!


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

they sell frozen daphnia..so i would think if they came with your frozen foods they would be dead.

I've never gotten snails or other critters with my plants..mostly because i buy the 'snail free' kind at petsmart or bulbs to grow my own. I never keep plants long though >< I don't have a green thumb. Since i've been trying to buy snails themselves but no one seems to orde any lately it would be nice to get some with my plants xD.


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

Eh. I like snails and all but i definitely don't ever want another pond snail outbreak. And that's what you usually end up getting off plants.

Usually you can get some Trumpet snails or even ram's horn snails for free from a lfs or petsmart if you want them. I just got both types that way.

Some insects can survive freezing, not saying that daphnia can, but i can't figure out where else they could have come from. If i could nail that down i would get a colony going for my upcoming spawn. Unfortunately all the ones i had got eaten once i cleared the cover in that tank.

My one Petsmart i got the trumpet snails from had a tank taken over by some really freaky looking white worms.


----------

